
DB-less blog engine made with Elixir - tiagocorrea
https://twitter.com/dashbit/status/1224301360654495744
======
abraxas
If the data structures can be traversed with a single or a couple of indexes
then why the hell not. File systems are also implemented using BxTrees under
the covers. Such a platform may perform no worse than being ran off RDBMS. In
some cases likely better.

